
In re Bilski: Tangibility Gone “Meta” - muerdeme
http://www.patentlyo.com/patent/2008/11/professor-colli.html
======
noonespecial
This _is_ really important. The patent process is about come to grips with a
fundamental property of software that is going to surprise them greatly. We're
not even sure what software really _is_.

They used to just assume the computer was a machine and software was the gears
inside. This lead to all sorts of nonsense.

As they struggle with what data is, what it represents, and how its
manipulated, they are approaching in the courts from the back side what
software engineers approach from the front side when designing software. And
wouldn't you know it, its not about 1 click to buy after all. This stuff is
_hard_.

